# [emerge] Instalación Krita (Solucionado)

## darkwill

Bueno, primero que todo soy nuevo en gentoo, y en el foro ( ya me leí las reglas =D ).

he buscado información respecto a mi problema y he encontrado algunas cosas, pero no he logrado solucionarlo, bueno, sin más preambulo

se los presento....

*He tratado de emerger krita ( ~ $ sudo emerge krita), y me aparece el siguiente error:

http://pastebin.com/f646e657c (hay bastante detalle)

*Hay una parte (línea 11), en la que dice: 

  "You need to build x11-libs/qt with opengl use flag enabled."

Lo que entendí del mensaje, es que tenía que emerger x11-libs/qt pero con el soporte opengl habilitado (o eso me imagino)

por lo que modifiqué el make.conf, quedando así:

http://pastebin.com/f749421a2

volví a emerger las x11-libs/qt, pero aún así al  volver a emerger el krita sigue con el mismo error.

* más info:

  mi die.env ----> http://rapidshare.com/files/151306522/die.env.html

Espero me puedan ayudar, 

de antemano muchísimas gracias!! =DLast edited by darkwill on Sun Oct 12, 2008 11:08 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## johpunk

puedes mostrar el error que te sale cuando intentas emerger qt con soporte opengl ?

----------

## ZaPa

Para volver a emerger qt, hazlo así, para que te actualice todo lo referente al metapaquete qt..

```

emerge -a qt

```

Pruebalo y cuentanos que tal te fué.

Saludos.

----------

## darkwill

 *johpunk wrote:*   

> puedes mostrar el error que te sale cuando intentas emerger qt con soporte opengl ?

 

El error es el del primer link, es el mismo que aparece antes y después de agregar el soporte para opengl en make.conf...

ZaPa: Muchas gracias =D, ahora lo estoy probando, en un momento más posteo cómo me fué...

gracias por las respuestas!, 

hasta que termine la compilación nos estamos viendo....

----------

## Asceta

Hola,

Después de modificar los USE flags en el make.conf es bueno que ejecutes el siguiente comando para que todos los paquetes que utilicen los flags que has cambiado se recompilen:

```
# emerge -uDN world
```

Un saludo

----------

## darkwill

Holas!

ZaPa: Ya terminé la compilación de las qt (con la opción que me aconsejaste) 

```
 # emerge -a qt 
```

pero no me fué muy bien, sigue con el mismo problema... (de todas formas muchísimas gracias! =D)

Asceta: Seguí tu consejo y estoy actualizando todo con el 

```
 # emerge -uDN world 
```

Esta trabajando en estos momentos, luego les cuento como me fué =D

Nos estamos leyendo...

Hasta el próximo post.... (cuando termine la actualización)... =D

----------

## Coghan

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Para volver a emerger qt, hazlo así, para que te actualice todo lo referente al metapaquete qt..
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge -a qt
> ...

 

Para recomendar el recompilado de una librería u otro paquete que se instaló como dependencia, siempre es mejor usar la opción --oneshot, de lo contrario esta dependencia pasará a formar parte de nuestro fichero world y poco a poco haremos que este sea más pesado haciendo eterno un simple emerge -p. En el caso que comentas debe quedar: 

```
emerge --oneshot x11-libs/qt
```

o lo que es lo mismo 

```
emerge -1 x11-libs/qt
```

De todas formas en este error concreto con añadir el USE indicada y luego, como bien apunta @Asceta, lanzar un: 

```
emerge -uavDN world
```

 para que se actualicen todos lo paquetes con las nuevas USEs, pero antes de nada edita tu fichero /var/lib/portage/world y elimina x11-libs/qt. Luego cuando termines lanza un revdep-rebuild para corregir posibles errores.

----------

## darkwill

Hola nuevamente!, 

@Asceta Hice lo que me dijiste, y recompiló todo, pero al ejecutar 

```
$ sudo emerge qt
```

me aparece el siguiente error:

http://pastebin.com/f184b9f86

Ahora hice lo que @Coghan dijo,

modifiqué el fichero  /var/lib/portage/world  quitándole el x11-libs/qt (que estaba en la última línea)

y ejecuté sudo  revdep-rebuild

y me dá el siguiente error: http://pastebin.com/d34927764

(Al parecer, producto del sudo emerge -uDN world anterior )

Cómo puedo solucionarlo?, será mejor reinstalar KDE?

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hasta el próximo post,

Saludos!

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo!..

Veamos.. intenta emerger de nuevo qt pero omitiendo la flagh -gtk y despues emerges krita.

De todas formas.. estoy revisando el código que te suelta al error y termina con el parámetro --without-arts.. entonces, intenta añadir la use arts y kde, para emerger qt, quedaria asi:

```

USE="-gtk opengl kde arts qt" emerge -a qt

emerge krita

```

Pruebalo y nos cuentas.

Saludos.

----------

## Txema

No es precisamente aconsejable pasar las USE directamente en la línea de comando, para eso están make.conf y packages.use, porque si no, la próxima recompilación no tendrá en cuenta las USE que le has pasado ahora y volverá como al principio.

----------

## Coghan

@darkwill empieza siguiendo la recomendación de la salida de revdep-rebuild, donde te dice que instales primero kdelibs, hazlo así:

```
emerge -1 kde-base/kdelibs
```

Luego vuelve a lanzar revdep-rebuild pero para ello antes deberás hacer lo que te indica el mensaje al final:

 *Quote:*   

> rm /var/cache/revdep-rebuild/*.rr

 

El resto del mensaje tampoco me gusta:

 *Quote:*   

> * Found some broken files that weren't associated with known packages
> 
> * The broken files are:
> 
> *   /usr/lib/firefox/components/libmozgnome.so
> ...

 

Tu sistema parece que está algo roto, pero iremos por partes. Empieza con lo que te he dicho y danos la salida de tu:

```
emerge --info
```

para poder seguir ayudándote.

----------

## i92guboj

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Hola de nuevo!..
> 
> Veamos.. intenta emerger de nuevo qt pero omitiendo la flagh -gtk y despues emerges krita.
> 
> De todas formas.. estoy revisando el código que te suelta al error y termina con el parámetro --without-arts.. entonces, intenta añadir la use arts y kde, para emerger qt, quedaria asi:
> ...

 

ZaPa, no se por qué recomiendas el flag -a arriba. Pero es un flag que ni da ni soluciona errores. Tan solo sirve para que emerge te pregunte antes de proceder (--ask).

Sobre -gtk, no tiene absolutamente nada que ver con kde ni con este hilo. Y sobre arts: arts nunca soluciona problemas, solo los crea.

Como ya te dicen arriba, tampoco es buena idea hacer uso de USE="..." en línea de comandos, a no ser que sea con -pv o similar, tan solo con propósito informativo.

La solución al último problema la especifica Coghan:

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> @darkwill empieza siguiendo la recomendación de la salida de revdep-rebuild, donde te dice que instales primero kdelibs, hazlo así:
> 
> ```
> emerge -1 kde-base/kdelibs
> ```
> ...

 

El último error nos está diciendo que kdelibs se compiló con una versión de qt distinta a la instalada, y por tanto necesitamos sincronizarla. Tras recompilar una nueva versión de qt, o qt con distintas USE flags, casi siempre es necesario recompilar kdelibs para sincronizarlos. Si no ningún programa basado en kdelibs podrá compilar.

----------

## darkwill

Holas!, 

antes que nada pido disculpa por mi ausencia, pero es que he estado haciendo varias cosas,

con respecto al problemilla, terminé formateando gentoo pero esta vez con soporte openGL, 

y esta vez se pudo instalar krita...

pero quedé con la duda, 

si un programa a futuro, me pide que agregue una nueva flag en el make.conf, 

qué debo hacer para que no quede la escoba, como me sucedió con krita?

Espero me disculpen las molestias, ya que no seguí con lo de krita, y esta pregunta sería  quizás otro tema,

pero es que la respuesta sería un tips importante a la hora de instalar un programa.

Muchas gracias a todos por la ayuda =D

----------

## i92guboj

La solución es la que se detalla más arriba.

Añadir el flag

emerge -auDvN world

revdep-rebuild

Y si algo falla, como en el caso de krita, leer el mensaje de error y hacer lo que te dice (en este caso, recompilar kdelibs para que se sincronice con el nuevo qt).

El formateo era innecesario. En cualquier caso, lo importante es que lo tengas andando  :Smile: 

----------

## darkwill

Jejeje, muchísimas gracias  :Very Happy: 

----------

